# My car keep shutting off



## X_caliber (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm new to the forum. I have a 93 Nissan Sentra 1.6. My car keep shutting off and I don't know what's the problem. It usually shut off when I'm at a stop light or if i'm driving at low speed. The last time I tune my car up is 2 yrs ago. I take my car to a nissan dealer and they change some valve, they also say I need wires,plugs and distributor Cap. Could it be that my car need a tune up?


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

It probably does need a tune up, but DO NOT take it to a dealer. They overcharge you for things that you could get at a lower price from a private auto mechanic. I don't know why it would cut off at every stop. My Ford Escort had a similar problem and it was due to a cut in one of the hoses. The car would only stay running if you had your foot on the gas. As for the distributor cap, spark plug wires, and spark plugs... bring the car to Advance Auto Parts or Autozone, buy those things, and get them to show you how to put them on. It's really not that hard to do and you'll save a lot of money that way.


----------



## X_caliber (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank you sentra_gxe, I am gonna go to autozone and get those parts and install them myself. The car doesn't shut off at every stop, but it does it alot and when I'm driving at a low speed? I just wanna know if getting a tune might solve the problem. Also is it easy to change the PCV valve?


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Tune it up first, don't forget the fuel filter, air filter, and spark plugs. No changing the pcv valve is quite easy, it's right in the valve cover. After the tune-up see how it runs and then lets us know.


----------

